# Sam Smith: Blazers likely to trade Randolph



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

This is from the Chicago Tribune today (I couldn't find the URL):


> Oden likely would give Portland the best young core in the NBA along with rookie of the year Brandon Roy and power forward LaMarcus Aldridge. The group will bring back "Rip City" memories of when the Trailblazers got Bill Walton in 1974 and built a champion.
> 
> The selection almost certainly means the Trailblazers will trade often-troubled but talented post player Zach Randolph, probably for very little, to focus on the development of Oden and Aldridge.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm inclined to think that despite Zach's abilities, the FO won't want to risk having him around the core for very long. I think they will move him and I think most fans will feel like we got jobbed. To me though getting players that fit in around ODen, Durant and Roy is much much more vital at this point than getting the perceived "equal" value for Zach.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I'm inclined to think that despite Zach's abilities, the FO won't want to risk having him around the core for very long. I think they will move him and I think most fans will feel like we got jobbed. To me though getting players that fit in around ODen, Durant and Roy is much much more vital at this point than getting the perceived "equal" value for Zach.


Exactly.

The John Nash system for team building. Its been proven effective multiple times over. Addition by subtraction really works.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I'm inclined to think that despite Zach's abilities, the FO won't want to risk having him around the core for very long. I think they will move him and I think most fans will feel like we got jobbed. To me though getting players that fit in around *ODen, Durant and Roy *is much much more vital at this point than getting the perceived "equal" value for Zach.



Now we're getting Oden *and *Durant? Good times indeed! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The John Nash system for team building. Its been proven effective multiple times over. Addition by subtraction really works.


Hallelulah brother!

I see Zach as avery good fit with our guys + Oden.

We don't trade him for anything less than an allstar.


----------



## RetroBlazers (Jun 29, 2003)

is there any chance we could draft oden, and then trade zbo + our next years number 1 pick (top 3 protected) for like shawn marion or rashard lewis or a great shooting small forward? or would that be too much to give up for one of those players?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I think the last thing on our minds is our Bruce Bowen. Who will it be? Perhaps Corey Brewer is that guy that can defend the other team's best perimeter player. I wouldn't mind a Zach for Brewer plus fillers deal.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

RetroBlazers said:


> is there any chance we could draft oden, and then trade zbo + our next years number 1 pick (top 3 protected) for like shawn marion or rashard lewis or a great shooting small forward? or would that be too much to give up for one of those players?


I'd love to get marion. Phx would have interest in a future pick but they wouldn't want to take back any salary so I'm not sure how we could manage a trade with them.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Not addition by subtraction....It's called addition by what you really need as opposed to the addition by what looks best on paper.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Hallelulah brother!
> 
> I see Zach as avery good fit with our guys + Oden.
> 
> We don't trade him for anything less than an allstar.


Ohh so you want better than equal value? It takes an All-Star to get an All-Star. And while we here in Portland like to think we know Zachs value...Other teams disagree with our fans sentiment. Wander around a bit to other forums and see what they are willing to offer for Zach.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> The selection almost certainly means the Trailblazers will trade often-troubled but talented post player Zach Randolph, *probably for very little*, to focus on the development of Oden and Aldridge.


Wish-casting. Pritchard has shown no inclination that he wants to essentially dump Randolph for nothing. After Randolph's resurgence, Pritchard will be even less likely to do so.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Watch us pull off some amazing trade and get another high draft pick for Zach and get Yi Jianlian too !!!

hahah yeah im in lala land after getting Oden


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

so what would everyone think if Zach got traded, but we got marginal talent back, but future draft picks for the future. Why not get some future #1's in like 2012,2013. We are young now, but how about prepare to retool as our young core hits it's prime.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Wish-casting. Pritchard has shown no inclination that he wants to essentially dump Randolph for nothing. After Randolph's resurgence, Pritchard will be even less likely to do so.


Yeah all the times he has talked about character being important were just fibs.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

This is highly likely. I don't think you'd want to waste Lamarcus' talent by having him chase around SF's all game. I think he 'could' do it...but SF's need to be able to handle the ball etc and play tight perimeter D.

Just imagine how great our interior defense is going to be!! LA and Oden inside blocking shots(with pryz off the bench)! If we get a great perimeter defender like Brewer, we are going to shut people down!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Smith has always struck me as an older, even more bitter, version of Crapzano. Why does the media hire people to write about the NBA that openly dislike the sport?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

First of all congratulations on beating the odds 

secondly if i was portland gm i would`nt hesitate in taking durant and shopping randolph to indiana for jermaine o`neal 

rodriguez
roy
durant
aldridge
o`neal 

thats a playoff team


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Yeah all the times he has talked about character being important were just fibs.


He's never said he'll simply throw away assets in a Puritan zeal. Randolph is far from a cancer or terrible individual. I believe Pritchard is rational in following his principles, not blind.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Zach is coming off a very productive year. Although his defense needs improvement and he likes a slower pace, he is healthy and can make tough shots reliably.

It might be a better idea to see how things pan out with Zach first. If things don't gel too well, you might get a better deal trading him in the middle of next season to a desperate team trying to make the playoffs. (The Blazers, of course, will already be on their way to the post season).


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

southnc said:


> Zach is coming off a very productive year. Although his defense needs improvement and he likes a slower pace, he is healthy and can make tough shots reliably.
> 
> It might be a better idea to see how things pan out with Zach first. If things don't gel too well, you might get a better deal trading him in the middle of next season to a desperate team trying to make the playoffs. (The Blazers, of course, will already be on their way to the post season).


In some ways, I agree with you. If we are getting a nice core together, maybe we get Zach on the right track with better people around him. He has a very nice touch and if he is willing to give up some shots for the team, we can maybe hold off until the great deal comes or mesh him into our youth.

On the other hand, I fear we will end up with a Telfair or Qwood incident and his value with his bloated contract will make him impossible to trade. He is around too many incidents that don't directly involve him, but shows he has questionable judgement.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Not that I'd go this route, but one possibility which I haven't seen mentioned yet is to hold onto Zach and trade LaMarcus. Zach alongside Oden could be pretty nasty -- lots of muscle and a great defender to cover for Zach's deficiencies -- and LaMarcus is sure to have very, very high trade value. Maybe you package him and Darius or Raef for a good veteran SF?

Dan


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

dkap said:


> Not that I'd go this route, but one possibility which I haven't seen mentioned yet is to hold onto Zach and trade LaMarcus. Zach alongside Oden could be pretty nasty -- lots of muscle and a great defender to cover for Zach's deficiencies -- and LaMarcus is sure to have very, very high trade value. Maybe you package him and Darius or Raef for a good veteran SF?
> 
> Dan


LaMarcus Aldridge would have probably gone #3 or #4 in this year's draft had he stayed in another year. 

No thanks, I'll keep him.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

dkap said:


> Not that I'd go this route, but one possibility which I haven't seen mentioned yet is to hold onto Zach and trade LaMarcus. Zach alongside Oden could be pretty nasty -- lots of muscle and a great defender to cover for Zach's deficiencies -- and LaMarcus is sure to have very, very high trade value. Maybe you package him and Darius or Raef for a good veteran SF?


Well, for me, it's simply too hard to turn down the defensive benefits of Oden and Aldridge up front. Oden and Aldridge have the potential to be one of the best defensive tandems of big men ever and an amazing offensive tandem. Considering Aldridge is also taller and younger and I couldn't bring myself to break up that duo.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Neither could I. Just suggesting the possibility. Knowing Pritchard and his penchant for keeping all options open, it'll probably be discussed.

Dan


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

dkap said:


> Not that I'd go this route, but one possibility which I haven't seen mentioned yet is to hold onto Zach and trade LaMarcus. Zach alongside Oden could be pretty nasty -- lots of muscle and a great defender to cover for Zach's deficiencies -- and LaMarcus is sure to have very, very high trade value. Maybe you package him and Darius or Raef for a good veteran SF?


Aldridge is going nowhere. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Aldridge is going nowhere. You can take that to the bank.


Yeah.. keep the Aldridge trade talk out of this. That's just plain ridiculous.

What team will even try to score in the paint now with Aldridge and Oden in there swatting away everything, and if healthy, Przybilla ain't too shabby blocking everything too.
The triple towers!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

We already know what Randolph is. Great scorer, but can't pass or run the court worth jack. He is also a liability on defense. He also is a questionable character. If Zach were placed on a very talented team, he's really fade into the back ground, because he's only good if he's constantly force fed the ball. We saw last year that the Blazers were no worse off without Zach.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> First of all congratulations on beating the odds
> 
> secondly if i was portland gm i would`nt hesitate in taking durant and shopping randolph to indiana for jermaine o`neal
> 
> ...


oneal over oden? wow that is...wow


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The John Nash system for team building. Its been proven effective multiple times over. Addition by subtraction really works.


Agreed. I fail to see why people keep bringing that up as if it's a smart thing to do.

Teams do it, no question. But it's not a wise thing in terms of winning and losing basketball games.

Ed O.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Im not a Zach fan or hater but if we can get an above average SF for him I think we have to pull the trigger. Otherwise, just keep him another year. His value is only going to increase as his contract length decreases.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

What about this:

Memphis: 
Mike Miller
Stromile Swift

Portland:
Zach Randolph
Jarrett Jack/Sergio Rodriguez

Memphis gets a nice young point guard and a scorer to put beside Gasol to dominate the paint.

Portland gets a great complimentary SF in Miller with a nice stroke and decent experience. Swift is a seasoned backup center, but is very talented and will at least push Aldridge and Oden (along with Przybilla) to work for their playing time (ultimately making them better). See if Oden takes up the challenge, and if he gets discouraged (which i DOUBT), you can always make a move by trade.

I think it fills a hole for Portland by giving them a decent small forward, while not quite getting rid of the logjam at PF, Swift gives you an established backup player who is still hungry for respect.

thoughts? 

(first post in about 4 years, btw.... go Grizzlies! (the Vancouver sort, and yes, i'm completely hopeless.)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Yeah all the times he has talked about character being important were just fibs.


You missed the part about trading him for less value. THAT is what Pritchard won't do. Why would he? You get lucky in the lottery, it's no reason to do something stupid, like trade Zach for garbage.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

No to the Mike Miller trade. Miller is a nice player that'd I'd have interest in but not at the price of Zach, plus you have us losing a valuable PG.

I want to see us get James Posey. He could be had for vertually nothing and would provide some D/3pt shooting.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> I think the last thing on our minds is our Bruce Bowen. Who will it be? Perhaps Corey Brewer is that guy that can defend the other team's best perimeter player. I wouldn't mind a Zach for Brewer plus fillers deal.


#7, Ricky davis' expiring and one of jaric/james/hassel (only down side)
for
Randolph

that pick nets you either brewer or conley


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

What of a Zach for Gasol trade? What could a veteran (scorer) like Gasol do alongside Oden and Aldridge...with Roy running the show do for us?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

hogey11 said:


> What about this:
> 
> Memphis:
> Mike Miller
> ...


Nothing personal, but this is an awful trade for Portland, IMO. Stromile Swift is a negative, not a positive. Memphis should almost have to give up Miller for nothing to get rid of Stro.

Randolph is worth more than Miller. Giving up one of Jack or Rodriguez on top of that just unbalances this enormously.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

hogey11 said:


> What about this:
> 
> Memphis:
> Mike Miller
> ...


seeing other fans from other teams coming in here with trade ideas like this one, i appreciate our own poster, Trader Bob, that much more. at least he's on our side.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> #7, Ricky davis' expiring and one of jaric/james/hassel (only down side)
> for
> Randolph
> 
> that pick nets you either brewer or conley


That deal might actually be worth considering. If Davis would behave, we might be able to flip him at the deadline for something we could use long-term.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't klnow guys...In theory what you are saying is right on, but I just doubt Zachs value is really as high as most of us think. ANd I also think the team is more motivated to move him than most would like to accept. Just my take on it....ANd it's not out of advocating addition by subtraction, it has to do with my perseption of his value both to Portland and to other teams....I've been wrong about things before, we all have, except maybe Tlong.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> oneal over oden? wow that is...wow


+

o`neal is proven in the paint,a vocal team leader and very athletic at running the floor

if u take oden who`s gonna be captaining the ship ?? what SF are u gonna get in return for zach??? (shard is the only viable option)

durant and o`neal would be ideal imo


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

initially when we got the #1 pick (damn!!!!!), i was thinking that zach is gone. that i'd be okay with getting a slightly abobe average sf back if we can also get an expired contract too. but the more i think about it, the more i think we should keep zach. he's going to be a great fit with oden as well. oden's post offense is still his weak point, and zach is dominant in the post. of course, oden will cover on the defensive end for zach. aldridge can come off the bench to back up both zach and oden for another year. i think a frontline rotation of oden, aldridge, zach, and pryz is ridiculous.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

What would you guys think of a trade with Sacramento that brought in Mike Bibby and then something with maybe Atlanta that would send Jack to the Hawks for a small forward? 

The team would look something like:

Bibby
Roy
Josh Smith (maybe)
Aldridge
Oden

Bibby had some of his best years when he was paired with Chris Webber. You put him in a lineup with LMA and Oden and we could run the pick and roll all day. He's 29 right now, but I think this team NEEDS a veteran point guard to take the helm. You put someone like Bibby, who has spent time in the WCF on one of the most potent offensive teams in recent history, with LMA, Oden, and Roy, you've got yourself a high powered offense. 

The next question would be whether ATL would go for a trade that involved Josh Smith. Hard to say. If not Atlanta, maybe another team. I would like to get a shooter at that spot. Someone who can knock down the three or slash to the hole. Smith is more of a slasher. Maybe we should look for someone with a little more range. 

Either way, I think we should target Bibby. He has an opt out on his contract that could make him a free agent this summer, but we could either work out a sign and trade or maybe convince him to stay under contract. He's had a tough go of it for the past couple years with the Kings, but I think Bibby could jump start his career in Portland.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> That deal might actually be worth considering. If Davis would behave, we might be able to flip him at the deadline for something we could use long-term.


dont be concerned by Davis' apparent issues, the wolves fans were and they were quickly dispelled once he got here, hes had no behavior problems what so ever, i think they were always blown way out of proportion.


what about Randolph for Jefferson?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> dont be concerned by Davis' apparent issues, the wolves fans were and they were quickly dispelled once he got here, hes had no behavior problems what so ever, i think they were always blown way out of proportion.
> 
> 
> what about Randolph for Jefferson?



I've always liked Jefferson, but I seem to be in the minority here. Most folks would prefer to bring in a SF who is seen as more of a pure shooter. (eg Lewis). There is the concern that Kidd makes Jefferson look better than he really is.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> What would you guys think of a trade with Sacramento that brought in Mike Bibby and then something with maybe Atlanta that would send Jack to the Hawks for a small forward?
> 
> The team would look something like:
> 
> ...






I think it might be worth doing...

Sacramento sends Bibby and the #10 to Portland
Portland sends Zach and Dickau to the Kings

With the #10 pick Portland selects Al Thornton or Thaddeus Young


Portland sends Jack + cash + 2nd round pick #31 to Atlanta for Marvin Williams



ROSTER
PG Bibby, Sergio, ?
SG Roy, Webster, Jones
SF Marvin Williams, Thornton or Young, Ime, Miles?
PF Aldridge, Outlaw, ?
C Oden, Przybilla, LeFrentz

might be sweet


----------

